
2 Men Rejected NBA's $3M Offer. That Decision Made Them $800M - rmason
https://www.inc.com/jeff-haden/40-years-ago-two-men-rejected-nbas-3-million-offer-that-decision-eventually-made-them-800-million.html
======
titusjohnson
Website doesn't work, there's a flash of a title then it whites out.

~~~
brianwawok
Works here on iPhone

